

Ask HN: As an Entrepreneur, what would you change if you can go back 10 years? - makuchaku

If I could go back 10 years to my school&#x2F;college time, I would try as many startup ideas as possible. The luxury of time at your disposal is a HUGE advantage.
======
raines_hof
For me personally, two main things. Absolute unwavering conviction in the
vision, and the discipline of consistently solving every little issue that
arises to keep the project growing faster. Discipline also gets you in a
creative zone that has the potential of taking your project at a higher level
at anytime.

